
Why Central Banks Should Give Money Directly to the People (2014) - chishaku
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/united-states/2014-08-11/print-less-transfer-more
======
nabla9
Citizen dividend sounds capitalistic.

Basic Income sounds socialist.

